# free download: Playbook for 2 violins



## vlncto

Hello,

I own the original manuscripts of the former concertmaster of the Wiesbaden Kammerorchester, Helmut May (1929-2013). Among his compositions is also a work for violin student titled "7 violin duets on 12 notes". The playbook contains little pieces for the violin student introducing the formal principles of the 12-tone-technique. The first four duets introduce a Prime row, than the Inversion, Retrograde and the Retrograde-Inversion of this Prime row. The final three duets combine several of these transformations.

If anyone here works with violin students and is interested to have a look, you can download it for free from my website (available in English and German annotations):

http://www.tobias-broeker.de/rare-manuscripts/helmut-may-archive/

Best,
Tobias


----------



## farris

it's nice and Awesome Link.


----------



## vlncto

Hello farris,

just saw your post today. Thanks for the nice comment and that you downloaded the sheet music from my site!

Have a great Christmas time!
Tobias


----------

